

Juggernaut (Easy real time Ruby on Rails) - cmelbye
http://juggernaut.rubyforge.org/

======
cullenking
I have been digging juggernaut for a while now. It can be a bitch
occasionally, but is a great solution! I use it for real-time monitoring of
traffic on the site. It's working great still with 20 online users,
broadcasting their clicks to an admin panel so I can see how users are
interacting with the site in real-time. I am interested to see how it scales
to 100+ users - my guess is in my particular example, the flash socket will
give up much sooner than juggernaut itself!

